# Unexpected deer Accident!!!



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Check this out!

http://www.nothingtoxic.com/media/1254788931/Hunter_Has_Gross_Unexpected_Deer_Gut_Accident

xdeano


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Proof that there are idiots out in the woods!!!!!!


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I couldn't stop laughing. I know what that smell is like and I could smell it all over again. uke:

xdeano


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

:rollin: That must have smelled great.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Sure looks like an elk not a deer.


----------



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

KEN W said:


> Sure looks like an elk not a deer.


you mean the deer you hunt don't all weigh 500 lbs or more, have black legs, and hooves as big as your palm?


----------



## Bug Guy (Jul 19, 2009)

I guess that is one way to learn what NOT to do.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

KEN W said:


> Sure looks like an elk not a deer.


It's one of dem rain deer!


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

it is an elk. They messed up on the header.

xdeano


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

Why would there be that much pressure inside a deer?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

the animal is on a slight incline and the guts are being pushed down by the rest of the guts above it. That's my only guess.

xdeano


----------

